# Best Recommended Diapers



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Our 9 1/2 year old female is having issues with incontinence. Right now we're waiting for results of a urine culture but in the meantime I can't keep washing her bedding and ours everyday! Any suggestions on good diapers, disposable or non disposable? Breaks my heart to even think about putting her in one but right now I don't think I have a choice. 9 years old seems so young to me for her to be going through this, and it happened pretty suddenly. Anyone else having issues with their female at this age? We've ruled out a UTI with the regular urine sample test.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't she would mind so much as she must feel bad. If I were in your situation, I would try these pet bloomers instead Drs. Foster & Smith Female Pet Bloomers


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Is she leaking urine or having accidents? Is she aware when it is happening? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Take a pair of cheap cotton women's briefs (like Hanes) colored if you like. Cut the front strait from waistband to crotch (centered front of waistband to crotch). Insert woman's pad. Dog's rear feet go through the leg holes, the cut portions tie over her back above the tail.
Cheap and effective. And reasonably readily available.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone.



gsdsar said:


> Is she leaking urine or having accidents? Is she aware when it is happening?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


gsdsar, it's a combination of both and she is not aware it is happening at all. One of the accidents that occurred happened the other night when she was laying down on the couch next to me. She was fully awake and completely emptied her bladder. It startles her afterwards because she realizes her fur is wet and she tries to clean herself. Other times she will just piddle as she's walking. I just spoke with the vet this morning. both urine tests came back negative. She had blood work done a few months ago and everything was fine. The vet feels strongly that it's a hormone issue and suggested Proin. I've heard alot of nightmares about it so I told him I'm going to try homeopathic remedies first (which my one year old who has spay incontinence has responded well to). So we'll see what happens but I want to try every possible option first before putting her on that drug.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Ali B. said:


> Our 9 1/2 year old female is having issues with incontinence. Right now we're waiting for results of a urine culture but in the meantime I can't keep washing her bedding and ours everyday! Any suggestions on good diapers, disposable or non disposable?


We dealt with incontinence issues for a long time before we had to PTS for other reasons. Maddie was incontinent at night or when she was otherwise sleeping on her bed.

We came up with a system to cut down on the laundry. The system was a large othopedic dog dog bed covered by a blanket. Then a puppy pee pad on the blanket. Then a towel on top of the pee pad. When she had an accident, we only had to change the towel and pee pad. I think the puppy pee pads are cheaper than diapers.

Here is a pic of my old girl on her fixed up bed with the "system". You can even see the pee pad poking out by her nose. I sure miss that old girl.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I use the denimn ones they have at PetsMart, and I put a pad in them and change that frequently. I keep a couple on hand and wash and dry. I use them for bitches who are in heat, but I suppose it could work for incontinence as well. I think there are meds that can help that as well.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I used the human thong style which have bands to tie at the waist. I wrapped the diaper around the dog and tied the bands on top. I also used the bed liners for humans, they are pretty inexpensive at Sam's club.


----------

